# Type 1 and Slimming World



## Urbansoulpie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi All

I'm considering joining slimming world and wondered if any type 1's had experience of the different plans?

Has anyone tried the plans and had any success? 
How do the syns work?
How did you manage your BG's?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 18, 2014)

Hiya, welcome.  This is a very quick reply for now, I'm off to work in 3 minutes!  I''m T2 and lost 6 stone with SW.  

The best plan for diabetics of whatever variety is Original (Red).  Basically, most veg, lean meat, eggs and fat free dairy are 'free' and unlimited.  So is raw fruit, but you'd need to adjust the quantities to suit your D.  

Carb-heavy veg, pasta, bread, cereals are eaten in small measured quantities.  You can have 5 to 15 syns per day.  Foods that are not 'free' contain syns.  If a product is pure syn (e.g. chocolate), one syn is 20 calories.  Other foods can have an element of 'free food' with added syns.  There are reference books and online resources to help with those.  Good luck!


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Lee Lee!


----------



## Chocoholic (Apr 4, 2014)

I joined Slimming World just this week and I'm Type 1.
When I asked if S.W. was suitable for me, I was given a leaflet specifically for diabetics,which seemed to have no guidance for Type 1's at all and,frankly, awful advice for any diabetic. I quote "Pasta,potatoes,rice and noodles are FREE foods,which mean you decide how much you want to eat and when you want to eat it."
As a Type 1, no carbs are free foods to us. Any carbs mean using insulin and if I had carbs whenever I wanted them I'd be in real trouble. I have no intention of letting my blood sugars go soaring. (And I'm angered that this should be encouraged by classing carbs as free foods to ANY diabetic).
Anyway, I do like the option of having the odd slice of bread, potato or other carb. IF I want to include it in a sensible way, so I am going to follow the Extra Easy Plan.
It was quite daunting walking in on my own but the group leader was very welcoming and even kindly phoned me yesterday to see how I was getting on.
I aim to lose a stone and a half and am pretty determined to reach my goal.
Good luck, if you decide to give it a go too. If you do, perhaps we can share any tips along the way.


----------



## emmajane22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi. Just reading the slimming world posts and wondering how it all works now? I did we years ago and looked online but they don't seem to do red/green days anymore. How do you find quantities of healthy extras/syns etc if their diet plans don't have the red/green choice?


----------

